# GCeramic Atoms



## Clouder (26/5/16)

Hi guys!

I just recieved my Atom GCeramic Coils.

Now normally I vape begween 22 and 32 Watt range. With this one, I primed it, slapped it all together... now I vaping Weiner Vape Fetch ehich is usually FULL of flavour, but I'm already at 50watt and I cant taste anything!

I read about dud cermaic coils, am I doing something wrong?

@Rob Fisher ??
@shaunnadan ??

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

@Clouder i just pop a new one in about 2 hours ago and the flavor is a bit muted on mine.
This was the new batch of coils


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

It turns out to be the juice!! I had Fetch in the tank, and I just recieved my vapemail with a new bottle of fetch (part of the order) so I figured Ill sommer grab the Fetch and refill with the new coil. Was so looking forward to it as I finished my last bottle of Fetch last night, knowing that I'll be getting a new bottle today! 

I installed the other G Ceramic coil, same, no flavour! Then I smelled the juice and it smells like nothing!

A BIG DISSAPOINTMENT as Fetch is my favourite joose! But I cannot do anything with this brand new bottle of flavourless juice, feel like crying!

@Rooigevaar please advise bro

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

I will update you on my side as to how the coil performs.
I've also thrown in some brand new watermelon juice

Sorry bro about your one.


----------



## Petrus (26/5/16)

I got Atom gcaramic 0.5ohm in my Kangertech Toptank, almost done with 30ml of MMM, awsome flavour and still going strong. I ordered another Toptank and some Kangertech ceramic coils. I will never built in a tank again. For me ceramic tanks and Reo's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/5/16)

Clouder said:


> It turns out to be the juice!! I had Fetch in the tank, and I just recieved my vapemail with a need bottle of fetch (part of the order) so I figured Ill sommer grab the Fetch and refill with the new coil.
> 
> I installed the other G Ceramic coil, same, no flavour! Then I smelled the juice and it smells like nothing!
> 
> ...



This is very strange, Fetch is a very potent flavour. Sending you PM now to get more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

@Rooigevaar thanks for help man! I never order anything without including a bottle of "gaan haal"!!

Rooigevaar offered to send me a fresh bottle and I will wrap this one and hand it to the courier in order to ship it back to Rooigevaar for analysis. Thanks man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (26/5/16)

Clouder said:


> It turns out to be the juice!! , feel like crying!



Well! that is sad  nothing wrong with having a jolly good cry 
Dave


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

LMAO @DaveH I have been looking SO forward for my next bottle and used the old one so sparingly! But @Rooigevaar really helped my out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

*OK so here's the update:*

Initially when I inserted the GCeramic Coil, I had Fetch in my tank. So the vape mail came with a fresh bottle of Weiner Vape Fetch. I thought instead of the discarding the juice in the tank, I'll just top it up with Fetch from the new bottle when I insert the GCeramic Coil.

Ya well, that didn't go so well... When I took the RBA Coil out, I rinsed it and discarded the wick as I would have to keep the RBA with me for the rest of the day, and didn't want everything in my pocket full of juice, coming off the saturated wick.

On the GCeramic, I could not taste any flavour whatsoever. Even at 50Watt. I took it out, and installed the other GCeramic (I ordered two of them) and still could not taste any flavour at all.

The problem here, is that this is my first time trying out Ceramic Coils and_ I do not know how to identify a dud ceramic coil_. I then discarded the Fetch and put Milky Way Juice in the tank to see if I can taste that.

This is also my first time trying out Milky Way, so I am unfamiliar with its taste. But this time, I managed to taste the juice, although it was very muted... But, it must be said that I had to vape it at nothing less that 38watt to get flavour out of it!

During this time I spoke to @Rooigevaar who offered a replacement juice to be deliver to me today. I mentioned to him that I will also test this bottle of Fetch on my normal RBA as soon as I get home and put a wick in it. The Fetch didn't smell as strong as my old bottle.

Got home, rewicked and poured Fetch into the tank, FLAVOUR BABOOM!!!!!!! I presume the new bottle hadn't steeped fully hence the smell difference, but it tastes exactly the same!

Now WHAT THE HELL is going on? Are my GCeramic duds? How do a person tell??

I phoned Rooigevaar and told him about this and indicated that I want to pay him for the bottle he already shipped to me but he said no.

@Rooigevaar I really want to thank you for your assistance in this whole thing!!!

What a balls-up!!!!

If any of you guys have Fetch and a GCeramic Coil, please test them together and come back to me?? Guess I'll be sticking with my RBA for now....

*ROOIGEVAAR FOR THE WIN! *

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

@Rooigevaar always for the win!

The initial batch of gCeramics (which is the batch I guess you have) were useless and had almost zero flavour. Atom admitted to screwing up (I chatted to them via email) and they promised to send me replacements which they did and those were a LOT Better... no where near as good a cCells but at least they were useable. I suggest you chat to the Vendor you bought them from and see if they have replacement new stock of the gCeramics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

I will do so thanx Oom @Rob Fisher !

My mind is BLOWN!!

@Rooigevaar sent me THIS!!!







THANK YOU SO MUCH ROOIGEVAAR! YOU ARE MY HERO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (27/5/16)

Seriously need to come and visit you @Clouder .............

Maybe I can sneak out with a couple of those "souse" in my pocket... YEAH!!


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

@Casper unitl all my sauses are finished, you're *not* welcome at my place!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

@Rob Fisher thanx for your advice, I have contacted Craig at @sirvape and I'll see what he replies.

One thing I know you can help me with (being the MASTER), how do I know when the ceramic coil is a dud?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Rob Fisher thanx for your advice, I have contacted Craig at @sirvape and I'll see what he replies.
> 
> One thing I know you can with me with (being the MASTER), how do I know when the ceramic coil is a dud?



With the gCeramic if there is no flavour it's a dud! If you get flavour then it's a working one. The difference is night and day!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

So basically I can chuck these in the bin then....... GREAT


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Clouder said:


> So basically I can chuck these in the bin then....... GREAT



Well not if you talk to the Vendor and they replace them...


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

@Rob Fisher thats not what their reply said.....

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Rob Fisher thats not what their reply said.....



PM me the Vendors name and the reply please.


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

@Rob Fisher , I only saw your reply now, PM sent


----------

